

Slurpee Waves – Frozen Waves on Nantucket - stefap2
http://client.jdnphotography.com/slurpeewaves/

======
stefap2
Related NY Times article: On Nantucket, Surf’s Up, if You’re Part Penguin
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/28/science/nantucket-
frozen-w...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/28/science/nantucket-frozen-
waves.html?smid=tw-nytimes&_r=0)

